# Trouble Getting An Uber Ride? Drivers Might Think You’re A Jerk



## arto71

*Trouble Getting An Uber Ride? Drivers Might Think You're A Jerk*
SAN FRANCISCO (KPIX 5) - Uber customers can rate their drivers, but it turns out that drivers are also rating those customers, and that rating could get some riders blacklisted.

Emily Tarran relies on a 3 a.m. cup of coffee to get her going, and an Uber ride used to get her to work by 4 a.m., but that ride had become less reliable when drivers all but stopped picking her up.

The early morning news producer thought there was something wrong with her Uber app, but instead she found out that drivers thought there might be something wrong with her.
I asked a driver what was going on, and he basically told me I had a really low Uber rating - under three out of five," Emily said.

*• How Uber's Autonomous Cars Will Destroy 10 Million Jobs And Reshape The Economy by 2025*

Like many passengers, Emily had no idea that drivers even rated riders, and decide who to pick up based on that score.

Uber says "feedback is a two-way street" meant to curb disrespectful, threatening, or unsafe behavior.

But, that feedback rating doesn't include any details - just a score. So, riders like Emily are left to guess why their rating is so low.

"He (the driver) asked me if I had done something to an Uber driver, if I had puked in an Uber, which I absolutely had not," Emily said.

She suspects her low rating is because she's not so perky on her early morning rides.

"I feel really judged that I was blacklisted for not being very friendly. I mean, it's not my true personality," Emily said.

So, Emily is determined to improve her score, being friendly to every Uber driver she meets, and asking for a five out of five.

To find out your score, riders can simply ask their driver, but Uber says it is working on a way to show the rider's rating in the next generation of its app.


----------



## Lidman

Perky or not perky, it's the tips I care about the most. I mean I would prefer a friendly rider over an unfriendly one in all scenarios.


----------



## UberHammer

It's probably the fact that she's drinking coffee in the Uber that drivers are rating her low.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

arto71 said:


> *Trouble Getting An Uber Ride? Drivers Might Think You're A Jerk*
> SAN FRANCISCO (KPIX 5) - Uber customers can rate their drivers, but it turns out that drivers are also rating those customers, and that rating could get some riders blacklisted.
> 
> Emily Tarran relies on a 3 a.m. cup of coffee to get her going, and an Uber ride used to get her to work by 4 a.m., but that ride had become less reliable when drivers all but stopped picking her up.
> 
> The early morning news producer thought there was something wrong with her Uber app, but instead she found out that drivers thought there might be something wrong with her.
> I asked a driver what was going on, and he basically told me I had a really low Uber rating - under three out of five," Emily said.
> 
> *• How Uber's Autonomous Cars Will Destroy 10 Million Jobs And Reshape The Economy by 2025*
> 
> Like many passengers, Emily had no idea that drivers even rated riders, and decide who to pick up based on that score.
> 
> Uber says "feedback is a two-way street" meant to curb disrespectful, threatening, or unsafe behavior.
> 
> But, that feedback rating doesn't include any details - just a score. So, riders like Emily are left to guess why their rating is so low.
> 
> "He (the driver) asked me if I had done something to an Uber driver, if I had puked in an Uber, which I absolutely had not," Emily said.
> 
> She suspects her low rating is because she's not so perky on her early morning rides.
> 
> "I feel really judged that I was blacklisted for not being very friendly. I mean, it's not my true personality," Emily said.
> 
> So, Emily is determined to improve her score, being friendly to every Uber driver she meets, and asking for a five out of five.
> 
> To find out your score, riders can simply ask their driver, but Uber says it is working on a way to show the rider's rating in the next generation of its app.


POST # 1 /@arto71 : ♤ ♡ ♢ ♧

" LIGHT DAWNS ON 'MARBLE' HEAD!"


----------



## sam tall

Lidman said:


> Perky or not perky, it's the tips I care about the most. I mean I would prefer a friendly rider over an unfriendly one in all scenarios.


I agree who ever not tipped me get 1 star rating that it..


----------



## The Kid

Want 5* that bad, we can work something out BABY!


----------



## Actionjax

I tell you when they start to show the passengers the ratings you can bet peoples level of respect will improve. The power that the rider has over the driver will start to not be as one way as people were led to believe. You may start to see tips show up all on their own for a better raiting.


----------



## The Kid

If we can get enough press about the 2 way rating system and scare the PAX, it could tip the balance of power to the drivers. 
15% tip, be waiting at curb and no questions about Fuber will get you 5. Anything less gets you 3. Average below 4 and no Fuber for you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

There is just one little problem with this, I don't know about the rest of you but I tend to pick up the same people on a regular basis. If you rate a pax down, they will immediately know it was you if they check since we have to put ratings in right away, leaving you open to retaliation the next time.


----------



## UberHammer

Actionjax said:


> I tell you when they start to show the passengers the ratings you can bet peoples level of respect will improve. The power that the rider has over the driver will start to not be as one way as people were led to believe. You may start to see tips show up all on their own for a better raiting.


I agree 110% with this!

I had a customer one early Monday morning that I was taking to the airport (this was back before the rate cuts when those were still profitable). She was very concerned (like her child is sick concerned) that her perfect 5.0 star rating took a hit because she got in the wrong Uber when being picked up at the bar over the weekend. She thought the driver she should have rode with dinged her for the mistake. She said the driver she was matched with cancelled the ride while she was on the road with another driver. I assured her that if the driver cancelled the ride, that the driver has no way to rate her. I also said, that being 5.0 with a lot of rides under her belt, that one bad rating wouldn't keep her from getting picked up. She stopped short of demanding to know her rating, so I pulled up the info and saw she is still 5.0. After a pause she said "it's a pride thing" for her to keep it a perfect 5.0.

Dropped her off at the airport. No tip..... and now she's no longer perfect.


----------



## Actionjax

UberHammer said:


> I agree 110% with this!
> 
> I had a customer one early Monday morning that I was taking to the airport (this was back before the rate cuts when those were still profitable). She was very concerned (like her child is sick concerned) that her perfect 5.0 star rating took a hit over the weekend because she got in the wrong Uber when being picked up at the bar over the weekend. She thought the driver she should have rode with dinged her for the mistake. She said the driver she was matched with cancelled the ride while she was on the road with another driver. I assured her that if the driver cancelled the ride, that the driver has no way to rate her. I also said, that being 5.0 with a lot of rides under her belt, that one bad rating wouldn't keep her from getting picked up. She stopped short of demanding to know her rating, so I pulled up the info and saw she is still 5.0. After a pause she said "it's a pride thing for her to keep it a perfect 5.0".
> 
> Dropped her off at the airport. No tip..... and now she's no longer perfect.


Congrats on popping her cherry.


----------



## Actionjax

My fear is you will get one of these.


----------



## UberHammer

Actionjax said:


> Congrats on popping her cherry.


She's actually better off not being a perfect 5.0. Some drivers pass on 5.0 riders because they're probably new... which tends to increase the chances of wrong pin location, waiting for the pax to get in the car, not knowing their destination, etc, etc....


----------



## Actionjax

UberHammer said:


> She's actually better off not being a perfect 5.0. Some drivers pass on 5.0 riders because they're probably new... which tends to increase the chances of wrong pin location, waiting for the pax to get in the car, not knowing their destination, etc, etc....


This is so true.


----------



## Rich Brunelle

UberHammer said:


> I agree 110% with this!
> 
> I had a customer one early Monday morning that I was taking to the airport (this was back before the rate cuts when those were still profitable). She was very concerned (like her child is sick concerned) that her perfect 5.0 star rating took a hit because she got in the wrong Uber when being picked up at the bar over the weekend. She thought the driver she should have rode with dinged her for the mistake. She said the driver she was matched with cancelled the ride while she was on the road with another driver. I assured her that if the driver cancelled the ride, that the driver has no way to rate her. I also said, that being 5.0 with a lot of rides under her belt, that one bad rating wouldn't keep her from getting picked up. She stopped short of demanding to know her rating, so I pulled up the info and saw she is still 5.0. After a pause she said "it's a pride thing" for her to keep it a perfect 5.0.
> 
> Dropped her off at the airport. No tip..... and now she's no longer perfect.


Was this in the SF BAy Area


----------



## UBERxGc

UberHammer said:


> She's actually better off not being a perfect 5.0. Some drivers pass on 5.0 riders because they're probably new... which tends to increase the chances of wrong pin location, waiting for the pax to get in the car, not knowing their destination, etc, etc....


So he should've rated her 5 then..!


----------



## Yankee

I will tell you that, here in Austin, RARELY does anyone tip me. LYFT has an option for tipping, but Uber seems to take pride in making the fare as close to FREE for the pax, and passengers seem to know this. The only time I've ever gotten a tip from an Uber pax was from out-of-towners, around Xmas. I happen to be one of those drivers that LIKES chatting with people, and I usually engage with them in fun, interesting chats. I give them 5 stars regardless of the tip or not. The ones (usually younger and female) that get in the car and act like I'm a chauffer not worthy of acknowledgement (i do realize they can be having a bad day, or feel intimidated,etc) come off as lacking RESPECT or social skills, and they might get a 3 or 4 from me. If the pax is drunk and/or belligerent, be prepared to get a 1 or a 2.


----------



## ATXFALCON

Yankee said:


> I will tell you that, here in Austin, RARELY does anyone tip me. LYFT has an option for tipping, but Uber seems to take pride in making the fare as close to FREE for the pax, and passengers seem to know this. The only time I've ever gotten a tip from an Uber pax was from out-of-towners, around Xmas. I happen to be one of those drivers that LIKES chatting with people, and I usually engage with them in fun, interesting chats. I give them 5 stars regardless of the tip or not. The ones (usually younger and female) that get in the car and act like I'm a chauffer not worthy of acknowledgement (i do realize they can be having a bad day, or feel intimidated,etc) come off as lacking RESPECT or social skills, and they might get a 3 or 4 from me. If the pax is drunk and/or belligerent, be prepared to get a 1 or a 2.


Everyone needs to start giving low ratings to fares where you didn't make any money. If they're entitled to give me a low rating for the surge price they agreed to, then why shouldn't I give them a low rating for making me wait around, or look for them only to take them on a $4 uber x ride? How is that 5 stars? Further more it's still not a level playing field, because 95% of the time you wouldn't pick them up if you knew they only wanted to go 1.2 miles. All my Lyft PAX get 5 stars, as long as they're nice. As far as Uber the only way the rates are going to go back up is when it gets harder for regulars to get a ride. I had a guy just yesterday ask me where all the drivers are? (he went less than 2 mile lol) Uber is so unprofitable at the regular rate. I can only afford to accept uber x at surge, XL pings (which is dead BTW), and I only take standard uber x , if it's less than 3 min away, and in the direction I want to drive, and not at rush hour. I almost hope it's only a short trip, because I hate driving them to the airport for $14 minus gas. Pax ratings have been dropping because drivers are getting sick of giving them free rides. BTW sometimes I get $20 in tips a day alone with lyft, and the only time I get tipped with uber is when my pax is another driver.


----------



## Yankee

I saw my ratings drop during SXSW from +4.7 to 4.53. My overall rating didn't suffer much, but I had days during the music part of the festival where my rating was close to 4.0. I made 110 trips for which I got 92 5 Star ratings. I got a note saying that my 4.53 was "below average" . Toward the end I stopped being so generous. I had a big rock star dude who actually asked me to wait while he shopped (30 min) and then dropped something off (10 min). I obliged because he was acting pretty fkg generous, like a real Big Shot, and when he got out after 90 min with a $50 fare, NO TIP. I had kids jumping out of my car as soon as they saw the surge increase go down, leaving me stranded in the middle of gridlock, and I'm sure they rated me low. I got abused more than ever before during that fkg festival, and my ratings plummeted. I've crossed the threshold of caring so much about it. But I am being more vigilant about rating pax down as a warning to my fellow partners. If I see a pax at less than a 4.3, I'm passing.


----------



## Lidman

Who knows, maybe some of the drunk pax could be fooled into thinking that a five is the worst of the bunch.


----------



## 3MATX

ATXFALCON said:


> Everyone needs to start giving low ratings to fares where you didn't make any money. If they're entitled to give me a low rating for the surge price they agreed to, then why shouldn't I give them a low rating for making me wait around, or look for them only to take them on a $4 uber x ride? How is that 5 stars? Further more it's still not a level playing field, because 95% of the time you wouldn't pick them up if you knew they only wanted to go 1.2 miles. All my Lyft PAX get 5 stars, as long as they're nice. As far as Uber the only way the rates are going to go back up is when it gets harder for regulars to get a ride. I had a guy just yesterday ask me where all the drivers are? (he went less than 2 mile lol) Uber is so unprofitable at the regular rate. I can only afford to accept uber x at surge, XL pings (which is dead BTW), and I only take standard uber x , if it's less than 3 min away, and in the direction I want to drive, and not at rush hour. I almost hope it's only a short trip, because I hate driving them to the airport for $14 minus gas. Pax ratings have been dropping because drivers are getting sick of giving them free rides. BTW sometimes I get $20 in tips a day alone with lyft, and the only time I get tipped with uber is when my pax is another driver.


Been doing this since the last round of rate cuts in January. If your under a $10 trip your automatically getting a star deduction (not that our rating of the passengers matters in any real way). I really hate airport rides these days, less than $15 before uber takes its safe ride b.s. And their 8% is not nearly enough to make a profit, especially since it's very hard to pickup a return trip.


----------



## TimFromMA

You could be an angel of a passenger. If you don't tip, you get a 4.


----------



## Lidman

If the tip is great it's easier the tolerate anyone. About three weeks I had this extremely irate/drunk pax who starts off "you f..people...dafdafkdlafjdsjakfldsjfkl f this and this..in between f...ks I was able to conclude that he wanted to be dropped off at the nearest gasstation. The fare was about $4, and before he got out he said (super irate) I supposed you want a f.... tip ****in this and that...... wel here goes (throwing a $20 at me) you mf....... you mf that... (needless to I let hin rant another 2 or 3 mintures. before he finally exited, and I said have a good night, hmm still couldn't sway him away from the f word.....

hell if he threw another $20 or what, I'll still accept it.


----------



## TimFromMA

Keep throwing $20's at me and I'll let you swear at me for as long as you want.


----------



## ATXFALCON

When my lyft pax ask me about the difference between lyft and uber. I tell them lyft is more reliable because I'll go out of my way to pick you up, but with uber I'll only pick you up if Its 2 min away in the direction I'm driving, and that uber is the sweatshop of private transportation


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate

The real problem is that uber keeps spoiling the pax, and gives some of them the feeling they can abuse the driver anytime they feel like it.


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate

TimFromMA said:


> Keep throwing $20's at me and I'll let you swear at me for as long as you want.


**** you **** you **** you,,,, there!


----------



## TimFromMA

YurFriendlyPirate said:


> **** you **** you **** you,,,, there!


That'll be $60


----------



## thehappytypist

I get very amused when blogs/news outlets put up these stories as if it's some big, new discovery. All it does is make riders flip out and frantically write in to get their rating, then argue with us about it.


----------



## UberDude2

Here is the best line in that story, welcome to our world!

*"But, that feedback rating doesn't include any details - just a score. So, riders like Emily are left to guess why their rating is so low."*


----------



## Disgusted Driver

UberDude2 said:


> Here is the best line in that story, welcome to our world!
> 
> *"But, that feedback rating doesn't include any details - just a score. So, riders like Emily are left to guess why their rating is so low."*


But yet, I've heard that some regions include the comments in the weekly scorecards. Our scorecard is not much more than your running average for the last 2 weeks and how many 5 stars you got along with an advertisement to work more hours or refer people.


----------



## JLA

Yankee said:


> I saw my ratings drop during SXSW from +4.7 to 4.53. My overall rating didn't suffer much, but I had days during the music part of the festival where my rating was close to 4.0. I made 110 trips for which I got 92 5 Star ratings. I got a note saying that my 4.53 was "below average" . Toward the end I stopped being so generous. I had a big rock star dude who actually asked me to wait while he shopped (30 min) and then dropped something off (10 min). I obliged because he was acting pretty fkg generous, like a real Big Shot, and when he got out after 90 min with a $50 fare, NO TIP. I had kids jumping out of my car as soon as they saw the surge increase go down, leaving me stranded in the middle of gridlock, and I'm sure they rated me low. I got abused more than ever before during that fkg festival, and my ratings plummeted. I've crossed the threshold of caring so much about it. But I am being more vigilant about rating pax down as a warning to my fellow partners. If I see a pax at less than a 4.3, I'm passing.


So much for feeling the love at the music festival.


----------



## Yankee

JLA said:


> So much for feeling the love at the music festival.


No love during the music festival. I had more contentious and disrespectful pax during that festival than any other time I've been driving. The Interactive and Film crowd were cool. THe music pax: flat out the most entitled, rude, disrespectful bunch I've ever driven. They SUCKED>


----------



## zMann

TimFromMA said:


> That'll be $60


Lol


----------



## Casandria

I started rating any pax that didn't tip as a 4, but then I started getting pax with 5 stars that didn't tip and weren't new to Uber so I started rating them 1 or 2 to knock that 5 down far enough to let other drivers know they weren't going to get at tip. I've been trying to use the rating system as a way to give the next driver a head's up.


----------



## Bart McCoy

I assume most of you folks rate almost everyone a 4 or 1 since this isn't Lyft and most pax simply don't tip?


----------



## Actionjax

Bart McCoy said:


> I assume most of you folks rate almost everyone a 4 or 1 since this isn't Lyft and most pax simply don't tip?


Nope. Most get 5. 4's are reserved for waiting and it goes downhill form there.

Tip is never a factor in rating since they have been told "Tip is not required"

Till Uber changes this policy riders will not get dinged for it.


----------



## Beur

Make me wait -1
Make me call -1

Those two alone put most paxs down at a 3.

Treat me as if I'm beneath you -1 

My 5's are reserved for the best of the best.

Of course a nice tip can erase any deductions earned during the trip. 

I talk about tips during my rides if a pax ask how the day it going, I slip in the tips have been good/fair/lousy. Most are shocked to learn they can tip. When I go over the Über math with them they almost always reach into their pocket for a 5 or more. 

It's our responsibility to educate the pax about the realities of driving for Über.


----------



## Actionjax

Beur said:


> Make me wait -1
> Make me call -1
> 
> Those two alone put most paxs down at a 3.
> 
> Treat me as if I'm beneath you -1
> 
> My 5's are reserved for the best of the best.
> 
> Of course a nice tip can erase any deductions earned during the trip.
> 
> I talk about tips during my rides if a pax ask how the day it going, I slip in the tips have been good/fair/lousy. Most are shocked to learn they can tip. When I go over the Über math with them they almost always reach into their pocket for a 5 or more.
> 
> It's our responsibility to educate the pax about the realities of driving for Über.


I agree a tip for me may not reduce your score, but a tip will increase an already lower one. Attitude of the client is everything.


----------



## Yankee

I agree, part of the job is engaging pax in conversations that educate them about the system. But my "default" rating is still a 5. Everybody starts out with a 5, for me. Make me wait, its either gonna be a 4 or a 3, depending on the pax demeanor. If they take their sweet time, and saunter over to the car like they have all day, or spend time saying things to their friends, or worse (like some asshats did a month ago, tell me to "hold on" while they finish their cigarettes), its a def 2 or 3. If they're cool, good attitude and conversation, and appear to be rushing even though I'm waiting, I give them a 4. Bad attitude or rudeness is where I ding them a 2, and inappropriate behavior (cussing at me, talking down to me, bullying me, or acting like its 'party-bus' in my car) get them a 1. I haven't given out many 1's. I have given some 5's to people I regretted, and wish I could ding them after reflecting on it. But I don't count tipping as a criteria since, as ActionJax said, they've been informed tipping is not included.

But here's to the point I keep stressing about the rating system: its variable. Everybody has their own system. Purely subjective.



Beur said:


> Make me wait -1
> Make me call -1
> 
> Those two alone put most paxs down at a 3.
> 
> Treat me as if I'm beneath you -1
> 
> My 5's are reserved for the best of the best.
> 
> Of course a nice tip can erase any deductions earned during the trip.
> 
> I talk about tips during my rides if a pax ask how the day it going, I slip in the tips have been good/fair/lousy. Most are shocked to learn they can tip. When I go over the Über math with them they almost always reach into their pocket for a 5 or more.
> 
> It's our responsibility to educate the pax about the realities of driving for Über.


----------



## Emp9

PAX need to look in the mirror. are they making the uber driver wait long, are they slightly rude and have an attitude that the driver is a peasant, and are they mirco managing the directions (often i find female riders doing these things with me)


----------



## uberxnj

TimFromMA said:


> You could be an angel of a passenger. If you don't tip, you get a 4.


Absolutely...No tip...automatic 1 star deduction
As it is I start the ride as soon as I hit the arrived button...no grace period. As far as I'm concerned there is NO excuse not to be ready as soon as I get there...after all you have an F'in app that shows your exactly when your ride is going to be there.
I don't currently deduct for short rides (I do however turn them down after texting the user to find out where they are going) and I no longer take any requests that are more than 10 minutes from current location (Actually I suppose it's a combo of these two situations...I try to make it my policy that the ride has to be further than I have to drive to get there)
Hopefully I find a real job soon so I tell uber where to kiss me!


----------



## Optimus Uber

Going to be a nightmare if the passenger can see their rating. Because if they aren't a 5* then either are you

Not going to be pretty. You know how vindictive the passengers are.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Optimus Uber said:


> Going to be a nightmare if the passenger can see their rating. Because if they aren't a 5* then either are you
> 
> Not going to be pretty. You know how vindictive the passengers are.


Your right about that. Also they will know which driver bad rated them. I can see race playing a part in ratings now. They can now say "I can't believe that xyz driver low rated me, now every xyz driver I get I'm going to down grade".


----------



## Actionjax

I would just give them all 5's and email Uber a week later telling them to fix it. Then they will think it was someone else.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Actionjax said:


> I would just give them all 5's and email Uber a week later telling them to fix it. Then they will think it was someone else.


I don't think it would work. I seem to recall someone on another thread trying to change their rating of a pax and the CSR said no can do. Because I would sure like to change a rating on someone I picked up at 6AM Sunday morning. F'er must have been in a bad mood because she gave me a 1 star and there isn't a rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## thehappytypist

Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't think it would work. I seem to recall someone on another thread trying to change their rating of a pax and the CSR said no can do. Because I would sure like to change a rating on someone I picked up at 6AM Sunday morning. F'er must have been in a bad mood because she gave me a 1 star and there isn't a rhyme or reason to it.


We can change a rating that you've given to a passenger. It just depends on whether or not the CSR understands what you're getting at.


----------



## Emp9

had a real jerk this morning, its surging 1.9 so i sort of tolerate a bit more ,( he used his gf account probably because his rating is too low to use his , he claimed his was messed up) it was still a 4.4 so now he is dragging her rating down too. I pull up around the corner which is maybe 10 steps away from the building, the GF asks me to pull up to the front when i called after a few min of arriving. then i wait in the no standing zone a cop motions me to move along so i pull up a bit and call agian , this time the guy gets on the phone rude as heck he will be down in 60 seconds, i start the trip as to not burn gas for free. then he finally shows up 3-4 min later. i could have gotten a ticket , all because they wanted me up front and making me wait long. i say to him sorry but the cops were trying to get me to move along. i try to switch his mood so he doesnt kill my rating. he was a big jerk and very condesending , i bit my tongue and tried to butter him up , my revenge was giving his gf 2 stars as to pull down her 4.4. good luck for this jerk on uber he wont last long.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

All you need is a credit card and made up name, and you can Uber rider on.


----------



## LA#1x3

arto71 said:


> *Trouble Getting An Uber Ride? Drivers Might Think You're A Jerk*
> SAN FRANCISCO (KPIX 5) - Uber customers can rate their drivers, but it turns out that drivers are also rating those customers, and that rating could get some riders blacklisted.
> 
> Emily Tarran relies on a 3 a.m. cup of coffee to get her going, and an Uber ride used to get her to work by 4 a.m., but that ride had become less reliable when drivers all but stopped picking her up.
> 
> The early morning news producer thought there was something wrong with her Uber app, but instead she found out that drivers thought there might be something wrong with her.
> I asked a driver what was going on, and he basically told me I had a really low Uber rating - under three out of five," Emily said.
> 
> *• How Uber's Autonomous Cars Will Destroy 10 Million Jobs And Reshape The Economy by 2025*
> 
> Like many passengers, Emily had no idea that drivers even rated riders, and decide who to pick up based on that score.
> 
> Uber says "feedback is a two-way street" meant to curb disrespectful, threatening, or unsafe behavior.
> 
> But, that feedback rating doesn't include any details - just a score. So, riders like Emily are left to guess why their rating is so low.
> 
> "He (the driver) asked me if I had done something to an Uber driver, if I had puked in an Uber, which I absolutely had not," Emily said.
> 
> She suspects her low rating is because she's not so perky on her early morning rides.
> 
> "I feel really judged that I was blacklisted for not being very friendly. I mean, it's not my true personality," Emily said.
> 
> So, Emily is determined to improve her score, being friendly to every Uber driver she meets, and asking for a five out of five.
> 
> To find out your score, riders can simply ask their driver, but Uber says it is working on a way to show the rider's rating in the next generation of its app.


Lmao someone tell Emily she didn't need to be friendly or chaty with drivers. Instead she can slip 5$ to her drivers once in a while and I promise Emily her rating will go up. Promise


----------



## LA#1x3

Emp9 said:


> had a real jerk this morning, its surging 1.9 so i sort of tolerate a bit more ,( he used his gf account probably because his rating is too low to use his , he claimed his was messed up) it was still a 4.4 so now he is dragging her rating down too. I pull up around the corner which is maybe 10 steps away from the building, the GF asks me to pull up to the front when i called after a few min of arriving. then i wait in the no standing zone a cop motions me to move along so i pull up a bit and call agian , this time the guy gets on the phone rude as heck he will be down in 60 seconds, i start the trip as to not burn gas for free. then he finally shows up 3-4 min later. i could have gotten a ticket , all because they wanted me up front and making me wait long. i say to him sorry but the cops were trying to get me to move along. i try to switch his mood so he doesnt kill my rating. he was a big jerk and very condesending , i bit my tongue and tried to butter him up , my reveng was giving his gf 2 stars as to pull down her 4.4. good luck for this jerk on uber he wont last long.


Sry to say even tho u didn't deserv it they prolly rated u low just cuz they ass holes. My theory is any pax that has a low rating will always rate there drivers low just because they aholes like that


----------



## SFDriverU

Maybe her breath was bad. I take off one star if I can smell the PAX breath, while they are in the back seat, with their mouths closed.


----------



## scottbomb

Disgusted Driver said:


> There is just one little problem with this, I don't know about the rest of you but I tend to pick up the same people on a regular basis. If you rate a pax down, they will immediately know it was you if they check since we have to put ratings in right away, leaving you open to retaliation the next time.


This is why I am paranoid to rate anyone less than 5. Not only do we have to rate them right away, but they don't take near as many rides as we give so it's going to be even more obvious who is rating them badly. I am, however, going to start paying attention to their score before I hit accept.


----------



## scottbomb

Martin818 said:


> Sry to say even tho u didn't deserv it they prolly rated u low just cuz they ass holes. My theory is any pax that has a low rating will always rate there drivers low just because they aholes like that


Those are the situations I'm going to start canceling rides over. Anything that gives them an excuse to complain and I'll end up getting the shaft for it even though it's not my fault? **** that, I'm gone.


----------



## Lmartdc

Yankee said:


> I will tell you that, here in Austin, RARELY does anyone tip me. LYFT has an option for tipping, but Uber seems to take pride in making the fare as close to FREE for the pax, and passengers seem to know this. The only time I've ever gotten a tip from an Uber pax was from out-of-towners, around Xmas. I happen to be one of those drivers that LIKES chatting with people, and I usually engage with them in fun, interesting chats. I give them 5 stars regardless of the tip or not. The ones (usually younger and female) that get in the car and act like I'm a chauffer not worthy of acknowledgement (i do realize they can be having a bad day, or feel intimidated,etc) come off as lacking RESPECT or social skills, and they might get a 3 or 4 from me. If the pax is drunk and/or belligerent, be prepared to get a 1 or a 2.


I agree with you 100% as I rate passengers in the same manner. I always greet them and ask simple engaging questions like how's your day/evening going? and most passengers will say great and have follow up conversation. Some might say, great thanks, and that's it. I rate them based on if they act entitled or not. After all, I'm giving you a ride for a small fee and it's supposed to be a pleasant experience for both of us. You will be rated based on how you act with me in the car. If you treat me like your chauffeur, you will be rated 3 to 4 stars for sure. I don't rate based on tips since in my city, almost NO ONE tips me.


----------



## FBM

The Kid said:


> Want 5* that bad, we can work something out BABY!





Casandria said:


> I started rating any pax that didn't tip as a 4, but then I started getting pax with 5 stars that didn't tip and weren't new to Uber so I started rating them 1 or 2 to knock that 5 down far enough to let other drivers know they weren't going to get at tip. I've been trying to use the rating system as a way to give the next driver a head's up.


The $30 min fare is a nice tip already! What more do you want... LOL


----------



## Yankee

Lmartdc said:


> I agree with you 100% as I rate passengers in the same manner. I always greet them and ask simple engaging questions like how's your day/evening going? and most passengers will say great and have follow up conversation. Some might say, great thanks, and that's it. I rate them based on if they act entitled or not. After all, I'm giving you a ride for a small fee and it's supposed to be a pleasant experience for both of us. You will be rated based on how you act with me in the car. If you treat me like your chauffeur, you will be rated 3 to 4 stars for sure. I don't rate based on tips since in my city, almost NO ONE tips me.


Thing is, its MY car. I'll admit I have not taken a pax in over 5 months, despite keeping my account (as a driver) active. I *want* to get out there and make some extra $$, but I just can't seem to bring myself to do it. I really like my car. I really like having my car the way I want it to be. Most pax don't seem to be conscious of this. Unlike yellow cabs, we are driving you in our personal vehicle. Its VERY difficult having someone with a stank attitude, or worse disrespecting you when they're in your personal car. It is akin to someone walking into your living room and taking over, feet up on the furniture, throwing trash on your carpet, talking as loud as they want and treating you like a butler just because they feel they can (because they're paying you). I can't bring myself to turn that app on again, tempting as it might be.


----------



## Jose_A

Which is why you need to learn the pax dump


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama

TimFromMA said:


> That'll be $60


F$^^%&^U MO F7689er


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama

Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't think it would work. I seem to recall someone on another thread trying to change their rating of a pax and the CSR said no can do. Because I would sure like to change a rating on someone I picked up at 6AM Sunday morning. F'er must have been in a bad mood because she gave me a 1 star and there isn't a rhyme or reason to it.


I gave a good pax a 1 once by mistake ,realized it and changed it to a 5 Uber changed it and thanked me for it I was shocked at their response


----------



## UberReallySucks

arto71 said:


> So, riders like Emily are left to guess why their rating is so low.


Oh that's a no Brainer:

Emily takes short trips
Emily doesn't tip
Emily may slam the door when exiting the vehicle
Emily might deem the 5 min ride the most crucial time to be on her phone
Emily seems to be the type to try and rush the Driver -3:00 AM Coffee, 4:00 AM Uber - with that excuse everyone hates "I'm running late"
So if you factor all that in and @ 4:00 AM, chances are a lot of 1 stars will be flying Emily's way.


----------



## Ubersucksgas

I hate because we have to rate riders right away and they can see did we give them 5 stars or less because they dont have as many trips on the account. 

I usually go after and change my rating for riders.


----------



## bluedogz

arto71 said:


> But, that feedback rating doesn't include any details - just a score. So, riders like Emily are left to guess why their rating is so low.


How does it feel, Emily?


----------

